# Jackson Mississippi Bottle show.



## Relicsnstuff (Dec 28, 2014)

The Jackson Mississippi bottle show will be on January 17, i will post the address in a couple of days.


----------



## Dean (Dec 28, 2014)

Maybe this will help and I'll be there too.  Dean


----------



## Dean (Dec 28, 2014)

Open Date:
[h2]Sat, Jan 17, 2015[/h2]
Close Date:
[h2]Sat, Jan 17, 2015[/h2]

Add this event to your itinerary.
Description:
Great show for antique bottle enthusiasts. 
Location:
[h3]Mississippi State Fairgrounds[/h3]1207 Mississippi Street[h3]Jackson, MS[/h3]39202


----------



## SaratogaSprings (Dec 28, 2014)

I will be there looking for mississippi hutches


----------



## goodman1966 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm going if at all possible !   Mitch


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 7, 2015)

Great show...wish I could go.  Sold there for a few years before I had kids and was just a fantastic show.  Just can't do the 8 hr run any more with the kids.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 7, 2015)

Great show...wish I could go.  Sold there for a few years before I had kids and was just a fantastic show.  Just can't do the 8 hr run any more with the kids.


----------

